# Svoemesto Kayfun [Lite] MTL RTA 22mm and 24mm versions



## Rob Fisher

The new Svoemesto Kayfun Lite 2019 version will be released worldwide on the 20th Feb. There is a 22mm and a 24mm version.

And it's for the MTL Vapers!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Ooh, this looks interesting
Thanks @Rob Fisher !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RayDeny

Dose look very interesting, can’t say I’ve ever owned a Kayfun but it looks good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Am so tempted but I know MTL just isn't for me! Just a heads up... Creme de Vape UK will release stock onto their web site on the 20th!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Am so tempted but I know MTL just isn't for me! Just a heads up... Creme de Vape UK will release stock onto their web site on the 20th!


One more reason to get another Dani

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Thank you uncle @Rob Fisher this looks like a winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spongebob

Now that sounds interesting 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The FOMO was just too much for me and despite it being an MTL tank I just had to order one! More next week when it arrives!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Rob Fisher said:


> The FOMO was just too much for me and despite it being an MTL tank I just had to order one! More next week when it arrives!


Cool uncle @Rob Fisher I will wait till you give us the rundown . Lets hope it is not just hype. Eyes locked on this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

This is want!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Christos

Can't wait for mine to arrive even though I don't do MTL.
Think this will look perfect on my Dani mini


----------



## incredible_hullk

Anyone not mtl wanna offload I’m game

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Can't wait for mine to arrive even though I don't do MTL.
> Think this will look perfect on my Dani mini



I'm embarrassed to admit I also bought mine for the looks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit I also bought mine for the looks!


Don't forget to drive @Silver green everytime he sees out 'MTL' setups

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher and @Christos - you guys are guilty of creating massive green and fomo build up

With your MTL setups and the Danis - 

Stop it now

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

I'll just leave this here....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## CaliGuy

@Rob Fisher do you still have your Dvarw MTL?

Would be infested to read how it stacks up in comparison. A head to head is not needed, just your impression.


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher do you still have your Dvarw MTL?
> 
> Would be infested to read how it stacks up in comparison. A head to head is not needed, just your impression.



@CaliGuy I do indeed have my MTL Dvarw... and will certainly do a rough comparison! However, I fear the Kayfun will be MTL all the way while the Dvarw MTL minus the airflow plug can do DL...


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

To all the local vape shops can you please order this soon.Because I think there are a few MTL people out there like me that are thinking ,I WANT ONE!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Comrad Juju

This is going to be a treat for you mtl lovers

The dwarv 22 was okay compared to the kayfun



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Comrad Juju said:


> This is going to be a treat for you mtl lovers
> 
> The dwarv 22 was okay compared to the kayfun
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I ask kind sir @Comrad Juju where did you get your Kayfun Lite?


----------



## Christos

MrGSmokeFree said:


> May I ask kind sir @Comrad Juju where did you get your Kayfun Lite?


https://www.esmokeguru.com/en/mods-atomizers/rta-atomizers/svoemesto/kayfun-24mm-lite-2019.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boom! Kayfun up and running... yes it's an MTL but with a bit of slipstreaming it's useable for me and the flavour is spot on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Comrad Juju

Rob Fisher said:


> Boom! Kayfun up and running... yes it's an MTL but with a bit of slipstreaming it's useable for me and the flavour is spot on!
> View attachment 159292



Rob would love to hear your opinion after you spent some time on this vs 22 Dwarv?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Comrad Juju said:


> Rob would love to hear your opinion after you spent some time on this vs 22 Dwarv?



@Comrad Juju I'm really the wrong guy to do the comparison because I will never give either of them a fair shake... I actually haven't really played with the Dvarw MTL in MTL mode and spent most of my time without with the airdisk out trying to get a DL Vape... with the airdisk out it does do a DL but the airflow is turbulent and the DL does a way way way better job for me.

The Kayfun will stay in the collection but it won't get used much after today... but I must say I'm impressed with it and it really looks pretty sexy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - that Kayfun MTL on the Blue Dani.......
Just looks too good!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Rob Fisher said:


> Boom! Kayfun up and running... yes it's an MTL but with a bit of slipstreaming it's useable for me and the flavour is spot on!
> View attachment 159292


I am not jealous , I am not jealous repeat x10000  how does it compare to the Dvarw MTL Uncle @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

MrGSmokeFree said:


> I am not jealous , I am not jealous repeat x10000  how does it compare to the Dvarw MTL Uncle @Rob Fisher ?



@MrGSmokeFree I never really played with the Dvarw MTL in MTL mode and messaged around with it without an air disk to get a DL vape. So hard to make a call on this one.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Rob Fisher said:


> @MrGSmokeFree I never really played with the Dvarw MTL in MTL mode and messaged around with it without an air disk to get a DL vape. So hard to make a call on this one.


Cool Thanx Uncle @Rob Fisher for the feedback. I will just sit here in the corner with the pic and some more.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

O crap I forgot @Christos is still waiting for his one. So I think I should press the ignore thread button before he posts soms pics or just avoid the thread until I get one to spare myself further Heartache and serious FOMO

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

MrGSmokeFree said:


> O crap I forgot @Christos is still waiting for his one. So I think I should press the ignore thread button before he posts soms pics or just avoid the thread until I get one to spare myself further Heartache and serious FOMO


It be arriving tomorrow morning. AARGhhh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

Christos said:


> It be arriving tomorrow morning. AARGhhh



You guys using the post office that your stuff is taking so long


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Boom! Kayfun up and running... yes it's an MTL but with a bit of slipstreaming it's useable for me and the flavour is spot on!
> View attachment 159292


That looks so awesome, @Rob Fisher. Presume it is the 24mm? Will be in London from 7 to 12 April. Hope Creme de Vape will have stock by then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> @MrGSmokeFree I never really played with the Dvarw MTL in MTL mode and messaged around with it without an air disk to get a DL vape. So hard to make a call on this one.



Rob get yourself the 2.5mm insert for the Dvarw MTL. Sorts out the turbulence and makes it a very nice Restricted DL Mini Tank that works so well with Fruity Menthols. 

The Dvarw MTL is such versatile tank, flavour not that far off the Dvarw DL and the airflow is quieter.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> That looks so awesome, @Rob Fisher. Presume it is the 24mm? Will be in London from 7 to 12 April. Hope Creme de Vape will have stock by then.



Yes I chose the 24mm @Andre! If Keith doesn't have stock when you are there let me know and I'll grab you one on our next shipment!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> Rob get yourself the 2.5mm insert for the Dvarw MTL. Sorts out the turbulence and makes it a very nice Restricted DL Mini Tank that works so well with Fruity Menthols.
> 
> The Dvarw MTL is such versatile tank, flavour not that far off the Dvarw DL and the airflow is quieter.



Never thought of that! Will do!! Thanks @CaliGuy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

2x28 awg ni80 claptoned with 40 awg ni80.
TFC elite.
0.4ohms.
24watts.

Majestic crème 6mg.
Utter pleasurable vape!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## CaliGuy

@Christos The coil that you are using, did you make it with the new Coilology MTL Fused Clapton Wire?


----------



## Christos

CaliGuy said:


> @Christos The coil that you are using, did you make it with the new Coilology MTL Fused Clapton Wire?
> View attachment 159427


Nope. Took a few minutes and made from kidney punched and coil society.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## CaliGuy

DIY Coil, nice. Must still learn to make coils at some point.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hi  with envy here again. Uncle @Rob Fisher and @Christos any good feedback on this little gem or any issues after you have used it for a couple of days now?


----------



## Christos

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Hi  with envy here again. Uncle @Rob Fisher and @Christos any good feedback on this little gem or any issues after you have used it for a couple of days now?



I like it a lot!
Flavour is quite good in comparison to most of the DLH atties I have and also it looks great!
There are reports of it leaking out the base airflow adjustment screw but It happened once (and it was a tiny drop) because I didnt screw in the airflow control properly. No further issues from my side regarding this.
I have been getting a bit of leaking out of the airhole when the tank is 98% empty but I think this has got to do with my wicking and its a minor issue at this stage until I get its wicking right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Hi  with envy here again. Uncle @Rob Fisher and @Christos any good feedback on this little gem or any issues after you have used it for a couple of days now?



@MrGSmokeFree I love the look of it but it's MTL all the way and I'm a DL man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Christos said:


> I like it a lot!
> Flavour is quite good in comparison to most of the DLH atties I have and also it looks great!
> There are reports of it leaking out the base airflow adjustment screw but It happened once (and it was a tiny drop) because I didnt screw in the airflow control properly. No further issues from my side regarding this.
> I have been getting a bit of leaking out of the airhole when the tank is 98% empty but I think this has got to do with my wicking and its a minor issue at this stage until I get its wicking right.


Cool thank you for the feedback @Christos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Rob Fisher said:


> @MrGSmokeFree I love the look of it but it's MTL all the way and I'm a DL man.


Thank you for the feedback Uncle @Rob Fisher . I just want to make 100% sure before I get this.I will wait for @Andre to get his one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Thank you for the feedback Uncle @Rob Fisher . I just want to make 100% sure before I get this.I will wait for @Andre to get his one.


Lol, even a suggestion of a leak makes it a no-no for me. Love the look though. Might get a clone if @BumbleBee brings in a few.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Thank you for the reply @Andre or maybe we should wait for the Kayfun lite 2019 V 2.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

2nd kayfun has arrived!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Christos said:


> 2nd kayfun has arrived!
> View attachment 159901


@Christos does this mean you are turning to the MTL side?


----------



## Christos

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @Christos does this mean you are turning to the MTL side?


I think I was always doing MTL. I like a restricted draw and I like DLH but I find that the definition of MTL and DLH don't make sense to me. 
Most of my single coil atties are DLH atties with "restricted" airflow so they could be considered MTL but I do DLH with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

I read somewhere there is a long and a short version, but the long version isn't for sale everywhere? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## momo7786

i cant find stock anywhere besides the svoemesto site.....but they dont have stock of the bell top cap.and i NEEEEED that Topcap

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Beethoven

Any further feedback from users?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Was too MTL for me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Beethoven said:


> Any further feedback from users?


I find it a very enjoyable experience. 
I think it's a matter of finding the right wicking method that works and no more leaking etc etc.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tai

If you are looking for mtl, I highly recommend it. Fantastic vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beethoven

Leaking


----------



## Beethoven

Compared to the Dwarv MTL ?


----------



## Christos

Beethoven said:


> Leaking


There was initial reports of leaks coming out the base air hole adjustment screw.
Happened to me once when I wicked too loose.
Also leaked out the airhole that day. Happened once.
Hasn't happened again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Comrad Juju

Some new accessories from steamtuners. So much need in one photo 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cereal_Killa

Hi,

Is anybody looking so sell one?


----------

